# Buying Xenon Headlights from Ebay Opinion.



## moelov (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello, Newbie to Vortex here.

So I want to purchase an HID Projector Headlight for my girlfriend for Christmas, and was wondering your opinion on buying it from Ebay. 

What I am concerned is the quality, durability, and connectivity. I know you get what you pay for but I am not going to purchase some high end top $ name brand set. (Not that she is not worth it.) There has to be a decent one there.

I was looking at the Chrome, Projector, Spec-D's look a like Headlights, with the HID 6000k Kit for under $200.

What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Where are you seeing HID headlights for under $200??? What kind of car?


----------



## moelov (Nov 30, 2011)

Im shopping for an 01 Jetta halo headlights on Ebay.

Here is an Ebay link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6000K-Xenon...s=Make:Volkswagen&vxp=mtr&hash=item4aae5c723c

or just do a search for: 6000K Xenon 99-05 Jetta Halo LED Projector Headlights

Also on Ebay.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Sorry, those are halogen headlights - not HIDs.


----------



## moelov (Nov 30, 2011)

^ ??? Am what are you looking at because the link I posted is to an HID Headlight combo.
It clearly says: "6000K Xenon 99-05 Jetta Halo LED Projector Headlights".

So no one here has an opinion? :banghead: :facepalm:


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Looked to me like a halogen headlight with an HID "kit". You can put an HID "kit" in any headlight - but that doesn't make it a "Xenon" headlight. But I suppose if it says so on Ebay it must be true  .


----------



## bwyatt079 (Jul 20, 2006)

they are fine- go for it


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't post this in the mk4 forum, not even a flame suit will save you. Guess this place uses the "if you can't say something nice..." Rule


----------



## Beef Booze (Sep 25, 2010)

dennisgli said:


> Looked to me like a halogen headlight with an HID "kit". You can put an HID "kit" in any headlight - but that doesn't make it a "Xenon" headlight. But I suppose if it says so on Ebay it must be true  .


Not quite right... a HID uses xenon gas so it's a xenon headlight. The ballasts are for HID headlights. They are making H4 bulbs with a filament that is housed in xenon gas, and that is not a HID.

However, this ebay kit is a HID xenon headlight with a projector lense in it..

you can put a HID kit in a standard headlight but that does not make it a projector light. Most people recommend a HID with a projector lense in the headlight assembly either made that way or modded to work.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

never run HID's in reflectors, too much glare.


----------



## moelov (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, so I ended up buying the headlights from Amazon. It was a similar deal, $227 for Spyder headlights including 6000k HID bulbs. 

Now, everything looks good, installed and fit perfectly. BUT im having issues with the HID's.
Drivers side flickers/strobes and the passenger light has a green'ish shade. ???


----------



## Van Deursen (May 22, 2011)

for Halo lights i think Hoen-USA are just fine and also good price tough


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

moelov.. never buy halos... now that we got over that.. your flickering issue could be a number of problems.. grounding, ballast, bulb, maybe drls arent disabled... any number of issues can cause your problem


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Buy her some jewelry or clothes, not car parts! :screwy:


----------



## moelov (Nov 30, 2011)

tonyb2580 said:


> moelov.. never buy halos... now that we got over that.. your flickering issue could be a number of problems.. grounding, ballast, bulb, maybe drls arent disabled... any number of issues can cause your problem


Tonyb, I got them for my girlfriend as a Christmas present. They actually look really nice. As far as.the hid issue... Well there are too many could be this could be that.... The seller sent me a set of replacement ballast to exchange. So ill try that and swapping the bulbs.
The wiring has been double checked, grounding is a mistery for me. ill start by switching the bulbs, then the ballast then if it still persist they will go into the trash! But the halos are pretty cool and.they make the mk4 look stylish.

Well thanks for the input.

Sorry I'm trying my best to type this using an EVO.


----------



## viggy2.slow (Jul 21, 2011)

I sell xenon HIDS for under $100:laugh:


----------

